# Mask making question



## Ozz989 (Oct 11, 2019)

So I managed to fix this myself but if anyone else has a similar issue, here’s what I did.

1: put mold in shower (or sink) fill with hot water (the sexiest you can put your hands in).

2. wait for heat to soften clay.

3. grab that foam with your hand and start pulling, I found I could get my finger nails under it to begin prying it up from the underneath after a few good tugs.

4. after much pulling and prying, the foam core should come out, although not necessarily easily, then dump the water out, leave mould to drain out and the clay re-harden.

5. dig out monster clay.

6. used lighter fluid to clean out clay residue.


----------

